# Window Solar Panels



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In lieu of traditional solar panels have any of you tried or have experience with window solar panels?

https://news.energysage.com/solar-panel-windows-solar-blinds/


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Interesting. We are putting in some new windows next summer, I might have to explore this as an option.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> Interesting. We are putting in some new windows next summer, I might have to explore this as an option.


 Good idea, but they're not available commercially yet. 
Still working out the bugs...like... ya cant see through them. :glasses:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I guy down the street from me put in solar panels on his roof covering two sides. Professionally installed. I am anxious to speak with him about it. My neighbor across the street says they are ugly. Still, I am talking to the guy and get some details.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I guy down the street from me put in solar panels on his roof covering two sides. Professionally installed. I am anxious to speak with him about it. My neighbor across the street says they are ugly. Still, I am talking to the guy and get some details.


Yeah...your across the street neighbor might not think they're so ugly when his power goes out and the other guy is up and running. :tango_face_grin:


----------

